# Viagra



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I was just charged $50.00 per 100mg pill at Wallgreens. They even gave me a "discount." That is simply outrageous!

Does anyone know of a reputable off shore pharmacy where I can get something similar without a prescription?

I'm sick of getting raped.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

UMP said:


> I was just charged $50.00 per 100mg pill at Wallgreens. They even gave me a "discount." That is simply outrageous!
> 
> Does anyone know of a reputable off shore pharmacy where I can get something similar without a prescription?
> 
> I'm sick of getting raped.


I think it was on the TV show "Married" that a season started out with the couple having issues that her mom while in assisted living was still sexually active, even though she could not remember the name of her lover. 

The main female lead in the show then says:



> Women used to be able to retire, then some idiot came along and invented viagra!












So perhaps that price is set by women to help you understand how they feel so that the experience is mutual!

Cheers, 
Badsanta

PS: This post will come back to haunt me one day!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

CanadaDrugs


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I use Canada Drug Pharmacy: Canadian Drugs - Online Canadian Pharmacies


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

badsanta said:


> I think it was on the TV show "Married" that a season started out with the couple having issues that her mom while in assisted living was still sexually active, even though she could not remember the name of her lover.
> 
> The main female lead in the show then says:
> 
> ...


Off topic. Love the actress, Judy Greer. She's a voice actor in 'Archer' which is pretty raunchy and hilarious.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Off topic. Love the actress, Judy Greer. She's a voice actor in 'Archer' which is pretty raunchy and hilarious.


Likewise OT. She was fabulous in Arrested Devlopment. Huge fan of Archer.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank You!

I always liked Canada.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

UMP said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I always liked Canada.


You can also look up a reputable Indian Pharmacy (ADC)


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

UMP said:


> I was just charged $50.00 per 100mg pill at Wallgreens. They even gave me a "discount." That is simply outrageous!
> 
> Does anyone know of a reputable off shore pharmacy where I can get something similar without a prescription?
> 
> I'm sick of getting raped.


Is this SERIOUSLY how much it costs?!? I had no idea. That is out of control.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Off topic. Love the actress, Judy Greer. She's a voice actor in 'Archer' which is pretty raunchy and hilarious.


I've always loved Judy Greer. She's on my freebie list. It doesn't hurt that she and my wife could be sisters. She has exactly the look that really lights my fire! Judy Greer, Leslie Mann, and my wife. Mmm mmm good! :wink2:


----------



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

PM me. Great success with a off shore lab. Last time I helpfully posted their name, I got banned.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

tripod said:


> PM me. Great success with a off shore lab. Last time I helpfully posted their name, I got banned.


I have decided on Canada. Although not as cheap as offshore, I am willing to pay a little more for something more reliable and less chance for fraud. Hell of a lot cheaper than 50 friggen dollars a pill!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> Is this SERIOUSLY how much it costs?!? I had no idea. That is out of control.


Seriously, from Wallgreens AND with a "discount."
Unbelievable.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

UMP said:


> Seriously, from Wallgreens AND with a "discount."
> Unbelievable.


Now I understand why Real Estate (my current partner) bought a whole supply of them while he was in Mexico a few years ago, when he didn't even need them. This is highway robbery.

On one hand, I can see how it would be worth it to someone who has been suffering from ED, but at the same time it's terribly cost-prohibitive for anyone who is living on less than an upper-class income. And good sex shouldn't belong exlusively to the upper class.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> Now I understand why Real Estate (my current partner) bought a whole supply of them while he was in Mexico a few years ago, when he didn't even need them. This is highway robbery.
> 
> On one hand, I can see how it would be worth it to someone who has been suffering from ED, but at the same time it's terribly cost-prohibitive for anyone who is living on less than an upper-class income. And good sex shouldn't belong exlusively to the upper class.


Next oversees order I will definitely be stocking up. set up a table outside of the Grocery Store next to the Girl Scouts selling lol.

Don't even get me started on the EpiPen (allergy pen) scam, it is horrific and hopefully finally getting some congressional attention. At least with V it is not a life or death matter as it is with this.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

UMP said:


> Seriously, from Wallgreens AND with a "discount."
> Unbelievable.


Have you tried Walmart?

https://health.walmart.com/Wellness-Center/viagra-sildenafil-50-mg/

A while back Walmart announced they would supply prescriptions as economically and as cost effective as possible to help the country through the healthcare crisis. While I do not buy viagra at Walmart, I do find prices in their pharmacy to be way cheaper than Walgreens. While switching between birth control I had to wear condoms for a while and I liked the Lambskin ones. A pack of three at my local Walgreens was $15 and at Walmart the same pack of three was only $8. 

Also here is a good article on the topic:

Tips for Finding the Best Prescription Drug Prices - Consumer Reports

Hope that helps!

Badsanta


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Have you tried Walmart?
> 
> https://health.walmart.com/Wellness-Center/viagra-sildenafil-50-mg/
> 
> ...


Canada is $14.00 per 100mg pill. Since I cut them in half it's about $7 a pop. I can live with that.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> Now I understand why Real Estate (my current partner) bought a whole supply of them while he was in Mexico a few years ago, when he didn't even need them. This is highway robbery.
> 
> On one hand, I can see how it would be worth it to someone who has been suffering from ED, but at the same time it's terribly cost-prohibitive for anyone who is living on less than an upper-class income. And good sex shouldn't belong exlusively to the upper class.


I agree.
My father who is 80 years old got a heart valve "clip" because they did not think he could survive open heart surgery. The device in and of itself costs over FIFTY THOUSAND DOLLARS and they simply slip it in through a catheter. Do you think medicare is going to be able to supply this sort of thing to every one??

It's all out of control.

Not only is the Viagra crazy, the Androgel testosterone cream I just got costs over SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS for a one month supply.

If I work out those numbers having sex twice a week costs me $125.00 every time I have an orgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder why my health insurance is so friggen expensive.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

UMP said:


> I agree.
> My father who is 80 years old got a heart valve "clip" because they did not think he could survive open heart surgery. The device in and of itself costs over FIFTY THOUSAND DOLLARS and they simply slip it in through a catheter. Do you think medicare is going to be able to supply this sort of thing to every one??
> 
> It's all out of control.
> ...


You need to start having sex 4x per week to be more cost-effective.

Wow. That's almost as much as my monthly rent.

ETA: Actually, it's MORE than my monthly rent.

Nice that the expensive health insurance is covering that for you. [/sarcasm]


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> You need to start having sex 4x per week to be more cost-effective.
> 
> Wow. That's almost as much as my monthly rent.
> 
> ...


They cover it for me only AFTER my $6,000 family deductible and after paying $2,400 per month (yes, I said per MONTH) for the actual insurance. Does not cover dental or eyes.
Once I have reached my deductible it gives me ZERO incentive to keep the costs down because the insurance pays at that point.
However, the insurance company has also decided that I only get to have 3 orgasms per month, so I have to fork out MORE money to Canada so I can get more pills.

This is the definition of the word "UNTENABLE."

Not only that, the premiums go up sometimes over TEN PERCENT per year!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

UMP said:


> They cover it for me only AFTER my $6,000 family deductible and after paying $2,400 per month (yes, I said per MONTH) for the actual insurance. Does not cover dental or eyes.
> Once I have reached my deductible it gives me ZERO incentive to keep the costs down because the insurance pays at that point.
> However, the insurance company has also decided that I only get to have 3 orgasms per month, so I have to fork out MORE money to Canada so I can get more pills.
> 
> ...


That's enough to make me want to stay in my sh!tty job, just to keep my good health insurance.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

For the Canadian pharmacies, how are you getting these prescriptions filled? I believe now all doctors in the US need to submit prescriptions online direct to the pharmacy. I know that is causing an issue for parents looking to get Epipens via Canada. In the past they would just bring the physical script with them when they crossed the border, but with things now it seems the doctors are not willing to submits scripts out to Canada (or maybe some do).

Right now, ever since the company that acquired the Epipens in 2007 jacked up the price from $100 to $600, it would cost me $7200 / year to get Epipens for my kids.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought that was just a NY thing, although likely it will spread. According to the Times "Doctors can still write prescriptions by hand in exceptional cases, such as when the medication will be filled out of state". 

I don't think a doc would have a problem writing for an Epi pen or ED pill, Oxycodone not so much. Heck my doc told where to find a list of reputable online Canadian pharmacies (https://www.cipa.com).


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> I thought that was just a NY thing, although likely it will spread. According to the Times "Doctors can still write prescriptions by hand in exceptional cases, such as when the medication will be filled out of state".
> 
> I don't think a doc would have a problem writing for an Epi pen or ED pill, Oxycodone not so much. Heck my doc told where to find a list of reputable online Canadian pharmacies (https://www.cipa.com).


Could be, we only go to NY doctors lol. Next time my W goes to the pediatrician I may her ask. I know for other parents though this is a problem and doctors won't write the script.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

UMP said:


> It's all out of control.
> 
> Not only is the Viagra crazy, the Androgel testosterone cream I just got costs over SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS for a one month supply.
> 
> If I work out those numbers having sex twice a week costs me $125.00 every time I have an orgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Someone has to pick up the tab on the class action suits!

Viagra causes skin cancer you know! https://www.schmidtlaw.com/viagra-skin-cancer-class-action-lawsuit/

...or wait, perhaps older men with a viagra prescription want to pick up a young woman and go hang out by the pool. Younger men do not have to stay in the sun as long because they can pick up a girl faster than a sunburned older dude! 

Wait a minute, that is a joke right? No, it is our healthcare system at work!


----------

